# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM] Thanh lý ít đồ cho các bác dựng máy

## CNCP

Như tiêu đề, mình có mớ đồ cần thanh lý cho anh em nào cần:

#1. Nguồn 24VDC, 4.5A, lắp trên rail
 300k/c. Có 1 em



#2. Lọc nhiễu 1 pha, 20A. Korea. 100k/c. *ĐÃ BÁN*


#3. Lọc nhiễu 3 pha, 15A. Korea. 200k/c. Có 3 con.


Bác nào cần liên hệ em theo thông tin chữ ký nhé. Báo trước khi đến nha các bác vì sợ không ai ở nhà.

Thanks

----------


## CNCP

Update
#1: nguồn omron chưa ra đi
#2: lọc nhiễu 1 pha: còn 0
#3: lọc nhiễu 3 pha: còn 2
##########

# 4: 2 cặp ke nhôm. Lưng dày 16, cánh 12mm.


Kích thước thằng lớn:




Kích thước thằng nhỏ:




2 cặp : 300k

#########

#5. Bộ lưu điện:
Thông số như hình. Sl: 2 cái. 500k/c

----------


## CNCP

#6. Nguồn Samsung đẹp long lanh như cậy chanh. 24v 6.2A. 450k/c. SL: 1

----------


## CNCP

#7. Lọc vỏ sắt Korea 1P 20A. 150k. SL: 1

----------


## CNCP

#8. Nguồn Cosel- Nhựt bổn. 24V 14A. 550k
Xấu mã (do chưa tắm) nhưng đẹp nết. Nặng tầm 2kg. 2 vỉ board bên trong.

----------


## telephonica

cặp ke nhôm phần vai nó liền hay bắt ốc phía sau nhỉ ?

----------


## Phươngcnc

E cần bộ nguồn 24v 14a, đã inbox bên zalo

----------


## CNCP

> cặp ke nhôm phần vai nó liền hay bắt ốc phía sau nhỉ ?


Nó bắt lục giác chìm phía sau bác nhé. Nó được phay rãnh và 1 số cái chốt định vị nên cứng khừ như nhôm đúc

----------


## CNCP

> E cần bộ nguồn 24v 14a, đã inbox bên zalo


Nguồn 14a còn 1 cái bác nhé

----------


## CNCP

#9. Combo ZX Ngọc Trinh đen. Full nhôm. Chỉ dành cho các bác chịu chơi và chịu chi  :Big Grin: 
- Nặng 48kg cho cả bộ.
- Kích thước: 750x400x~250
- Hành trình: X 600 (nếu tháo gối chặn cao su). Z 240
- Visme bi phi 20. X bước 10, Z bước 5
- Thanh trượt 25. Con trượt SKF.
- Chưa xác định được hiệu của visme và ốc visme do nó nằm khuất và bị che hết. Tháo ra thì mất tờ rinh  :Big Grin: . Nhưng chắc chắn là hàng Nhựt Bổn vì nó được tháo ra từ máy làm hàng semi-conductor nên siêu chánh xác. Em chờ nữa ngày để chờ tháo ra để mà hốt.
- Kèm theo 1 số cảm biến hành trình. Gối bắt motor
- KHÔNG BAO GỒM NỐI MỀM
- Nó đi chung với cặp vai cứng khừ mà em hết máu để hốt luôn cặp vai. Bác nào lấy combo này thì em hỗ trợ tìm lại cặp vai nếu còn!
- Khoảng cách giữa 2 ray trượt lớn nên bác nào dựng máy để ăn đồng- nhôm- mủ nhựa gì đó e nó làm tuốt. Nói chung e nó ăn tạp ổn.
- Giá: hơn 10 củ (các bác zalo em để biết giá chánh xác nha)

Sau đây em show vài shoot hình của e nó:
Tổng thể


Khoảng cách ray Z



Khoảng cách ray X



Con trượt Z



Cảm biến hành trình

----------


## kzam

> #9. Combo ZX Ngọc Trinh đen. Full nhôm. Chỉ dành cho các bác chịu chơi và chịu chi 
> - Nặng 48kg cho cả bộ.
> - Kích thước: 750x400x~250
> - Hành trình: X 600 (nếu tháo gối chặn màu vàng). Z 240
> - Visme bi phi 20. X bước 10, Z bước 5
> - Thanh trượt 25. Con trượt SKF.
> - Chưa xác định được hiệu của visme và ốc visme do nó nằm khuất và bị che hết. Tháo ra thì mất tờ rinh . Nhưng chắc chắn là hàng Nhựt Bổn vì nó được tháo ra từ máy làm hàng semi-conductor nên siêu chánh xác. Em chờ nữa ngày để chờ tháo ra để mà hốt.
> - Kèm theo 1 số cảm biến hành trình. Gối bắt motor
> - KHÔNG BAO GỒM NỐI MỀM
> ...


Đẹp quá, ko thấy gì hết bác

----------

CNCP

----------


## CNCP

> #8. Nguồn Cosel- Nhựt bổn. 24V 14A. 550k
> Xấu mã (do chưa tắm) nhưng đẹp nết. Nặng tầm 2kg. 2 vỉ board bên trong.


Đã nhận gạch của bác Phuongcnc

----------


## CNCP

> Đẹp quá, ko thấy gì hết bác


 :Big Grin:  e chả biết sao nữa. Hay hình nhiều hình quá e chả biết. Bác click vào từng link đc đó bác. Tại sao ngọc trinh xuất hiện lại bị mất sóng vậy ta

----------


## CNCP

> Đã nhận gạch của bác Phuongcnc


Con này vẫn còn. Bác Phuongcnc đã hủy gạch con này và lấy luôn con 40A luôn rồi ạ. Bác nào thích thì vào múc

----------


## CNCP

#10. Cặp giò như hình nha các bác. 350k
Hộp 60 dày 4 5ly gì đó



#11. Cảm biến quang

Hàng Telemachanique (schneider). Chưa sử dụng. Còn nguyên hộp. Mã xuk2ananl2r. Giá 300k/c. Bác nào ôm hết 280k



#12. Bàn hút chân không
Nhôm đen thui lui. Gồm 2 lát ghép lại. Nặng 33kg. Kích thước 500x500
Giá 4.500k.

----------


## CNCP

#13. Lọc nhiễu thần thánh Cosel. Made in Nhựt. 10A 1 pha. 200k
Có nắp che domino thụt thò


#14. Bộ servo+ driver J3 400W. 4.000k/bộ
Dây nhợ dài lòng thòng, jack cắm đầy đủ. Hàng như mới. Không thể đẹp hơn

----------


## CNCP

#10. Cặp giò đã ra đi với anh Hoàng Kiều (mylove299)
Thanks

----------

mylove299

----------


## Gamo

Chiều nay em qua nhà anh Hoàng Kiều

----------


## Diyodira

> Chiều nay em qua nhà anh Hoàng Kiều


N.Tr đâu còn ở đó mà qua ké

----------


## CNCP

> Chiều nay em qua nhà anh Hoàng Kiều


Nhớ đem theo nữa lít dầu ăn. Kiều xài hơi bị hao dầu nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Servo mitsu này dòng B chạy mạng mà nhỉ. Đâu dùng với mach3 đc đâu

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

> N.Tr đâu còn ở đó mà qua ké ������


Hehe, chôm cặp giò của ẻm thui

----------


## CNCP

> #9. Combo ZX Ngọc Trinh đen. Full nhôm. Chỉ dành cho các bác chịu chơi và chịu chi 
> - Nặng 48kg cho cả bộ.
> - Kích thước: 750x400x~250
> - Hành trình: X 600 (nếu tháo gối chặn cao su). Z 240
> - Visme bi phi 20. X bước 10, Z bước 5
> - Thanh trượt 25. Con trượt SKF.
> - Chưa xác định được hiệu của visme và ốc visme do nó nằm khuất và bị che hết. Tháo ra thì mất tờ rinh . Nhưng chắc chắn là hàng Nhựt Bổn vì nó được tháo ra từ máy làm hàng semi-conductor nên siêu chánh xác. Em chờ nữa ngày để chờ tháo ra để mà hốt.
> - Kèm theo 1 số cảm biến hành trình. Gối bắt motor
> - KHÔNG BAO GỒM NỐI MỀM
> ...


Cần tiền gấp. Chốt giá chỉ trong đêm nay tới 10g sáng mai. 11 củ tròn. Không đi được em tăng giá hoặc gỡ xuống để dành làm XY luôn. Bác nào máu thì ll e.

Thanks

----------


## CNCP

> #7. Lọc vỏ sắt Korea 1P 20A. 150k. SL: 1.*ĐÃ BÁN
> *
> #14. Bộ servo+ driver J3 400W. 4.000k/bộ
> Dây nhợ dài lòng thòng, jack cắm đầy đủ. Hàng như mới. Không thể đẹp hơn
> Đính kèm 61371
> Đính kèm 61372


*ĐÃ BÁN*
Mấy món khác vẫn còn nha các bác

----------


## CNCP

Em tổng hợp lại các món còn để ea quẹo lựa. Nay ban mai nghỉ mốt đi Mỹ luôn nghen  :Wink:  Hình ảnh coi bài trước dùm em

#1. Nguồn 24VDC, 4.5A, lắp trên rail
 300k/c. Có 1 em

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#3. Lọc nhiễu 3 pha, 15A. Korea. 200k/c. Còn 2

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#4: 2 cặp ke nhôm. 300k

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#5. Bộ lưu điện: Sl: 2 cái. 500k/c

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#7. Lọc vỏ sắt Korea 1P 20A. 100k. SL: 1

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#8. Nguồn Cosel- Nhựt bổn. 24V 14A. 550k
Xấu mã (do chưa tắm) nhưng đẹp nết. Nặng tầm 2kg. 2 vỉ board bên trong.

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#9. Combo ZX Ngọc Trinh đen. Full nhôm.
- Nặng 48kg cho cả bộ.
- Kích thước: 750x400x~250
- Hành trình: X 600 (nếu tháo gối chặn cao su). Z 240
- Visme bi phi 20. X bước 10, Z bước 5
- Thanh trượt 25. Con trượt SKF.
- Kèm theo 1 số cảm biến hành trình. Gối bắt motor
- KHÔNG BAO GỒM NỐI MỀM
- Khoảng cách giữa 2 ray trượt lớn nên bác nào dựng máy để ăn đồng- nhôm- mủ nhựa gì đó e nó làm tuốt. Nói chung e nó ăn tạp ổn.
- Giá: 11 củ

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#11. Cảm biến quang
Hàng Telemachanique (schneider). Chưa sử dụng. Còn nguyên hộp. Mã xuk2ananl2r. Giá 300k/c. Bác nào ôm hết 280k

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#13. Lọc nhiễu thần thánh Cosel. Made in Nhựt. 10A 1 pha. 150k.

----------


## CNCP

#14. Máy in nhãn, in ống lồng đầu cosse

Hiệu Brother.
Model: PT-E500.
In được cả 2 loại: nhãn và ống lồng. Kích thước nhãn từ 9÷24mm. In ống lồng thường hoặc dạng heat shrink tube.

Dạng cầm tay rất tiện lợi. Sử dụng pin sạc li-on.

Mặc dù made in china nhưng em ship chính hãng từ US về.

Máy còn mới leng keng. Giá ra đi nhanh gọn: 3 củ

----------


## CNCP

Cho em cập nhật hàng và giảm giá 1 số món. Hình ảnh coi bài trước dùm em.

#1. Nguồn 24VDC, 4.5A, lắp trên rail
 300k/c. Có 1 em

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#3. Lọc nhiễu 3 pha, 15A. Korea. 150k/c. Còn 2

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#4: 2 cặp ke nhôm. 250k

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#5. Bộ lưu điện: Sl: 2 cái. 400k/c

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#8. Nguồn Cosel- Nhựt bổn. 24V 14A. 550k
Xấu mã (do chưa tắm) nhưng đẹp nết. Nặng tầm 2kg. 2 vỉ board bên trong.

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#9. Combo ZX. Full nhôm.
- Kích thước: 750x400x~250
- Hành trình: X 600, Z 240
- Visme bi phi 20. X bước 10, Z bước 5
- Thanh trượt 25. Con trượt SKF.
- Kèm theo 1 số cảm biến hành trình. Gối bắt motor
- KHÔNG BAO GỒM NỐI MỀM
- Khoảng cách giữa 2 ray trượt lớn
- Giá: KHÔNG BÁN

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#11. Cảm biến quang
Hàng Telemachanique (schneider). Chưa sử dụng. Còn nguyên hộp. Mã XUK2ANANL2R. Giá 280k/c. Bác nào ôm hết 250k/c. Giá mới ~2 triệu/c

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
#13. Lọc nhiễu thần thánh Cosel. Made in Nhựt. 10A 1 pha. 120k.

#14. Máy in nhãn, ống lồng đầu cosse Brother. ĐÃ BÁN.

----------


## maxx.side

Máy in Brother PT-500 có test được in ống thường không bạn, tra clip không thấy chỉ thấy in heatsilk loại băng mực

----------


## CNCP

> Máy in Brother PT-500 có test được in ống thường không bạn, tra clip không thấy chỉ thấy in heatsilk loại băng mực


Nó sử dụng băng mực cassette. Thông thường dùng cái này để in nhãn thì tiện hơn in ống. Ống theo máy nó dạng heat shrink tube.

Thanks

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Tuanlm

> #14. Máy in nhãn, in ống lồng đầu cosse
> 
> Hiệu Brother.
> Model: PT-E500.
> In được cả 2 loại: nhãn và ống lồng. Kích thước nhãn từ 9÷24mm. In ống lồng thường hoặc dạng heat shrink tube.
> 
> Dạng cầm tay rất tiện lợi. Sử dụng pin sạc li-on.
> 
> Mặc dù made in china nhưng em ship chính hãng từ US về.
> ...


Em hốt món này nhé

----------


## CNCP

> Em hốt món này nhé


OK bác, nó sẽ lên xe về với bác vào ngày mơi như đã trao đổi. Thanks bác.

----------


## CNCP

#15. Quạt ly tâm.

Size mini. Đấu nối tiếp 2 con chạy điện 220v giải nhiệt tủ điện là vừa đẹp. Lưu lượng em chưa đo thử đc bao nhiêu.





Giá 300/ cặp

----------


## CNCP

#16. Servo Mitsubishi B SERIES

Mới về thêm vài em 400w. Chắc em không cần giới thiệu nhiều vì nhiều bác đã biết. Nó là dòng B nha các bác.


.

Giá tốt: 3.8 triệu/bộ ĐÃ BÁN

----------


## CNCP

#17. Bàn hút chân không mini

Kích thước 200x150.
Cái có giác hút 350k, không giác 200k. Cái không giác chế joint xài vô tư.

Cái có giác đã bán

----------


## CNCP

#18. Cặp giò như mục #10. Qua trang trước lấy hình chi tiết dùm em

1 cặp cao 550 và 1 cặp 500. Đồng giá 350k. Ai hốt trước thì lựa. Em đã cạo lông, râu ria sạch sẽ, không lởm chởm như hình đâu nghen


Thanks

----------


## mactech

Như Zalo em lấy 2 cặp giò bác nhé

----------


## CNCP

Sorry bác. E bán khi vừa đăng rồi ạ.

Thanks bác

----------


## Hung rau

Giò heo dạo này đắc hàng quá !

----------


## CNCP

Bác Hùng. E mới về thêm cặp 500 và cặp 290. Chưa kịp lên sóng cũng đi luôn òi. HN thẳng tiến bác ạ. Bộ kia ok ko bác

----------


## CNCP

Show thim chơi thui. Chứ Trinh đã về tay Kiều hết dòi.

Bác nào bán bánh canh hủ tiếu. Alo e nếu heo về. Kaka

----------


## CNCP

#19. Có cái này. Dạ em nghỉ bán món này  :Big Grin: 



Mặt trước và sau giống nhau. Y chang hình này


Điểm thú vật của nó là có dàn tản nhiệt nhưng không hề có đường kết nối nước lạnh hay gas lạnh  :Wink: . Độc chiêu là thế. Gắn bên trong tủ. Nó tự đối lưu (quẩn) trong tủ để giảm nhiệt trong tủ. Không phải mở lỗ cho giải nhiệt -> chống bụi lọt vào tủ. 

Bác nào thích thì google xong contact e!

----------


## CNCP

Tổng hợp lại mớ đồ cho ae nào cần, đã fix giá 1 số món:

#1. Nguồn 24VDC, 4.5A, lắp trên rail
 250k/c. Có 1 em
Đính kèm 61177
Đính kèm 61178

#3. Lọc nhiễu 3 pha, 15A. Korea. 200k/c. Có 2 con.
Đính kèm 61222

#5. Bộ lưu điện:
Thông số như hình. Sl: 2 cái. 500k/c

Đính kèm 61200
Đính kèm 61201

#8. Nguồn Cosel- Nhựt bổn. 24V 14A. 550k
Bẩn thỉu, do dính mực, có lẽ mực UV, hơi khó vệ sinh. Nặng tầm 2kg. 2 vỉ board bên trong.

Đính kèm 61311Đính kèm 61312

#11. Cảm biến quang

Hàng Telemachanique (schneider). Chưa sử dụng. Còn nguyên hộp. Mã XUK2ANANL2R. Giá 280k/c. Bác nào ôm hết 250k

Đính kèm 61369

#13. Lọc nhiễu Cosel. Made in Nhựt. 10A 1 pha. 150k.
Có nắp che domino thụt thò
Đính kèm 61370

#15. Quạt ly tâm.

Size mini. Đấu nối tiếp 2 con chạy điện 220v giải nhiệt tủ điện là vừa đẹp. Lưu lượng em chưa đo thử đc bao nhiêu..

Đính kèm 61708
Đính kèm 61709
Đính kèm 61711

Giá 300/ cặp

#17. Bàn hút chân không mini

Kích thước 200x150.
Cái có giác hút 350k ĐÃ BÁN, không giác 200k. Cái không giác chế joint xài vô tư.
Đính kèm 62034
Chỉ còn cái không giác

#19. Có cái này. Em xin cất lại  :Big Grin: 



Mặt trước và sau giống nhau. Y chang hình này



Bác nào thích thì google xong contact e ngay và luôn!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Fusionvie

#19, con này chạy điện bao nhiêu V, công suất thế nào bác

----------


## CNCP

> #19, con này chạy điện bao nhiêu V, công suất thế nào bác


Nó chạy 200V bác, công suất thì em chưa coi kỹ. Đã test, 2 quạt chạy bình thường. Nhưng nó chỉ cần điện cấp cho 2 cái quạt mà thôi. Còn dàn trao đổi nhiệt thì độc lập (không kết nối với dàn nóng gì hết, bên trong ống là môi chất thôi)

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Nó chạy 200V bác, công suất thì em chưa coi kỹ. Đã test, 2 quạt chạy bình thường. Nhưng nó chỉ cần điện cấp cho 2 cái quạt mà thôi. Còn dàn trao đổi nhiệt thì độc lập (không kết nối với dàn nóng gì hết, bên trong ống là môi chất thôi)


điện 200v cho cái quạt để lưu thông khí. 
còn nó là dạng ống trao đổi nhiệt. giống ở mấy cái tản nhiệt của máy tính. 
nó thiết kế như này chỉ làm mát được. chứ không lạnh như kiểu điều hòa. hay sò nóng lạnh đâu.

----------


## CNCP

> điện 200v cho cái quạt để lưu thông khí. 
> còn nó là dạng ống trao đổi nhiệt. giống ở mấy cái tản nhiệt của máy tính. 
> nó thiết kế như này chỉ làm mát được. chứ không lạnh như kiểu điều hòa. hay sò nóng lạnh đâu.


Về nguyên tắc trao đổi nhiệt, e nói trường hợp máy lạnh đi cho nó dễ hiểu: khi gió nóng qua dàn lạnh, dàn lạnh sẽ thu nhiệt của gió nóng -> thổi ra là gió lạnh. Kết luận dàn lạnh là dàn trao đổi nhiệt. Dàn nóng cũng tương tự.

Cụ thể là cái em đang đăng bán, nó cũng có 1 dàn trao đổi nhiệt. Nhưng không có dàn nóng (mục đích chuyển điện năng thành nhiệt lượng) thì đương nhiên hiệu suất sẽ không thể bằng đc cái máy lạnh được, đó là điều chắc chắn !!!

Chốt lại, không trả tiền điện nhiều thì delta T đương nhiên sẽ thấp. Nhưng nó sẽ giảm được 1 mức nào đó, còn mức nào thì em chưa kiểm thử. Chứ không giảm thì nsx nó đâu chế tạo mần chi !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

Hẹn 1 ngày gần nhất, nếu nó chưa đi thì em sẽ test con này thử với đầy đủ dụng cụ test cho các bác coi.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kzam

Bên trong chắc là sò nóng lạnh

----------


## CNCP

> Bên trong chắc là sò nóng lạnh


E đã bảo là ko có gì mà

Đính kèm 62263

Giờ các bác tin chưa.  :Big Grin: . Điện vào chỉ cấp cho quạt: 4 dây cho 2 quạt ..

Đính kèm 62264

Nói thật là e chưa test vì e chưa kiếm ra cái thùng kín. Gia nhiệt xong, giữ nhiệt ổn định rồi cho con này chạy thử là biết hiệu quả hay ko ngay. Nhưng e chắc là hiệu quả nên họ mới làm cái này.

Đồ test thì e có đủ để chơi. Show sơ vài món chắc chắn là ai cũng có..

Đính kèm 62267

BÁC NÀO CHO E HỎI SAO LOAD HÌNH NÓ KO HIỂN THỊ MÀ RA LINK KO VẬY TA

----------


## BLCNC

Có lẽ hình có kích thước quá lớn. 
Nếu vậy bác chụp lại màn hình khi mở ảnh hoặc dùng ngay công cụ "Snipping Tool" trên windowns cũng tiện để ảnh vẫn nét mà dung lượng giảm.

----------


## Diyodira

muốn dùng được thì phải khoét tủ điện to gần bằng kích thước của nó đấy

----------


## ktshung

Nếu không có đường thoát nhiệt ra ngoài thì nhiệt chả thể nào mất đi đâu được cả, có chăng chỉ là trộn đều nhiệt trong tủ điện lên

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Nếu không có đường thoát nhiệt ra ngoài thì nhiệt chả thể nào mất đi đâu được cả, có chăng chỉ là trộn đều nhiệt trong tủ điện lên


Bác nói chí phải, bên em làm mát tủ điện có 1 máy lạnh mini thì cũng phải lòi giàn nóng ra ngoài tủ mới giải nhiệt được, nếu bác ấy có cái hình chụp nguyên bản thì em mới tin.

----------


## ali35

> Nếu không có đường thoát nhiệt ra ngoài thì nhiệt chả thể nào mất đi đâu được cả, có chăng chỉ là trộn đều nhiệt trong tủ điện lên


e đang dùng 1 cái dạng này,đúng là phải khoét 2 lỗ tủ điện to hơn kích thước 2 cái quạt xíu,nó làm mát giống như tản nhiệt răng lược thôi but ở diện tích lớn và có loại dùng thêm chất lỏng dẫn nhiệt, kiểu tấm tản nhiệt có 2 mặt đều có răng bên trong tủ và  ngoài tủ mỗi bên đều có quạt thổi vậy à,theo em thiết kế này dùng cho các nước hàn đới khí hậu mát ,lạnh vùng nhiệt đới ko hiệu quả do chênh lệch nhiệt độ bên trong và ngoài ko cao,

----------


## Ga con

> Bác nói chí phải, bên em làm mát tủ điện có 1 máy lạnh mini thì cũng phải lòi giàn nóng ra ngoài tủ mới giải nhiệt được, nếu bác ấy có cái hình chụp nguyên bản thì em mới tin.


Con này tủ điện máy công nghiệp xài nhiều mà. Mục đích nó đúng như bác chủ thớt nói.

Nó có 2 mặt, mặt trong quạt riêng thổi gió vào cánh tản nhiệt trong (có thể là nhôm hoặc ống đồng lá nhôm như máy lạnh), nhiệt truyền ra cánh tản ngoài (có thể là lưng còn lại của tấm nhôm hoặc phần ống đồng lá nhôm bên phía còn lại, chất lỏng chảy bên trong ra phía này, tuần hoàn), có quạt riêng để giải nhiệt cho cái tản ngoài.

Nói chung nó có 2 quạt, phía ngoài giải nhiệt cho tấm tản nhiệt, còn phía trong thì mang nhiệt trong tủ truyền vào cái tản đó. Kết quả là có 1 hệ giải nhiệt mà tủ vẫn đóng kín, xong.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, ktshung

----------


## CNCP

Các bác đợi chút. E vẽ bản vẽ rồi chém các bác. Bác Phúc chém mém trúng rồi.

Sau khi nghiên kíu, Em đính chính lại là chắc phải mở 1 lổ ở tủ điện.

----------


## Diyodira

> Các bác đợi chút. E vẽ bản vẽ rồi chém các bác. Bác Phúc chém mém trúng rồi.
> 
> Sau khi nghiên kíu, Em đính chính lại là chắc phải mở 1 lổ ở tủ điện.


chắc chắn phải khoét rồi, một mặt bắt buộc phải nằm ở bên ngoài để làm mát tấm tản nhiệt, mặt bên trong có nhiệm vụ hút khí nóng tuần hoàn xuyên qua tấm tản nhiệt đó, vậy thôi đơn giản mà : )

----------

ktshung

----------


## CNCP

Đó, đây là ruột của nó. Và có cái đường spline là e vẽ hướng gió đi. Cái nào bác nào gắn ngược thì thua liền, gắn phải đúng chiều nhá.

----------


## Fusionvie

Theo sơ đồ của bác, em nghĩ chỗ cánh tản nhiệt giữa 2 bên phải bịt cách ly, không thì gió ngoài nó thổi vào bên trong

----------


## CNCP

Đúng, nhưng cũng chưa đúng. Vì bản thân lá nhôm tản nhiệt trong dàn nó đã làm chuyện đó rồi còn gì.

Bác lụm cái này rồi đúng ko, ok đó bác, tủ bác sẽ ko có bụi. Nó sẽ giống kiểu bác giải nhiệt bằng máy lạnh gắn cửa tủ. Good. Đương nhiên hiệu suất không thể bằng

----------


## Fusionvie

Em cancel ko lấy nữa vì em nghĩ hiệu quả làm lạnh ko cao bằng khí đối lưu, vấn đề bụi thì filter là đáp ứng, cái của bác phù hợp với những tủ có thiết bin điện tử nhạy cảm với bụi hơn.

P/S: Nếu cái lá nhôm tản nhiệt nó kiêm luôn nhiệm vụ cách ly thì những lá khác nó chắn luôn dòng khí ah

----------


## CNCP

> Em cancel ko lấy nữa vì em nghĩ hiệu quả làm lạnh ko cao bằng khí đối lưu, vấn đề bụi thì filter là đáp ứng, cái của bác phù hợp với những tủ có thiết bin điện tử nhạy cảm với bụi hơn.
> 
> P/S: Nếu cái lá nhôm tản nhiệt nó kiêm luôn nhiệm vụ cách ly thì những lá khác nó chắn luôn dòng khí ah


Cái này là 1 dạng đối lưu gián tiếp đó bác. Gió nóng-> môi chất-> môi chất nóng lên-> gió tươi bên ngoài giải nhiệt cho môi chất-> lập lại vòng tuần hoàn. Do giải nhiệt kiểu này nên e nói phải gắn đúng chiều. Ngược đầu hay xoay ngang sẽ chết ngay.

Còn lượng bụi thì con này cách ly gần như 90%. Hơn kiểu thông gió cưỡng bức nhiều chứ. 

Còn về lưu lượng thì kiểu này vẫn hơn kiểu thông gió cưỡng bức nhiều chứ. Vì mỗi loại quạt hay bơm đều có cột áp, bác lắp thêm filter vào thì tổn thất áp lớn -> giảm lưu lượng ngay nếu quạt có cột áp ko thắng nổi trở lực filter! Correct?

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác gia công càng nhiều lần gá lắp thì dung sai tích lũy càng lớn, đơn giản vậy thôi

Tương tự, luồn gió làm mát gián tiếp thì sẽ tổn hao.

----------


## cuongmay

Theo mình kiểu làm mát gián tiếp này sẽ thua xa kiểu quạt hút nhiệt , gắn cái này vào có lẽ toàn bộ thùng máy sẽ nóng đều nhưng lợi ích thì quá rõ là thùng máy sạch sẽ an toàn . Còn quạt hút thì thua , bụi đóng kinh khủng , gắn lọc cũng chẳng mấy chốc mà nghẹt lọc , nơi sản xuất mà.

----------


## ktshung

Theo em câu chuyện ở đây là phải ĐƯA NHIỆT RA NGOÀI. Đưa gián tiếp thì nó như cái điều hòa hai cục, còn cái này gần giống cái điều hòa một cục ngày xưa, thế thôi. Câu chuyện này giống cái tên cty em ngày xưa bảo trời nóng đóng kín phòng lôi cái tủ lạnh thật to vào mở ra thay máy lạnh, em bảo ok nếu tủ lạnh đủ to để ông ngồi luôn vào trong, còn ko ông chỉ làm cái phòng nóng hơn, hehhe

----------


## CNCP

Em sẽ làm 1 bài viết riêng. Các bác vào chém. Nhưng e tin e sẽ thắng. Kaka. Ayooo

----------


## solero

Ai từng phá tủ máy công cụ sẽ thấy hiệu quả của cái làm mát cách ly này. Tủ 30-40 năm vẫn sạch bong không hạt bụi. Nếu em có điều kiện em sẽ lắp loại làm mát cách ly này cho tủ điện máy ở nhà.

Ưu điểm:
- Ngăn bụi
- Ngăn ẩm

Nhược điểm:
- Tốc độ truyền nhiệt kém hơn loại trực tiếp
- Cồng kềnh hơn, chi phí cao hơn
- tốn điện hơn (x2 số lượng quạt)

----------

CNCP, Gamo

----------


## CNCP

> Ai từng phá tủ máy công cụ sẽ thấy hiệu quả của cái làm mát cách ly này. Tủ 30-40 năm vẫn sạch bong không hạt bụi. Nếu em có điều kiện em sẽ lắp loại làm mát cách ly này cho tủ điện máy ở nhà.
> 
> Ưu điểm:
> - Ngăn bụi
> - Ngăn ẩm
> 
> Nhược điểm:
> - Tốc độ truyền nhiệt kém hơn loại trực tiếp
> - Cồng kềnh hơn, chi phí cao hơn
> - tốn điện hơn (x2 số lượng quạt)


Bác correct. E chưa có cơ hội xẻ thịt mấy tủ đó nhưng sau khi suy nghĩ thì e thấy ngay hiệu quả của nó.

Nhược điểm bác đưa ra đúng toàn bộ, nhưng nhược điểm đó ko nghĩa lý gì so với ưu điểm của nó. Ok hông bác.

Nó có 1 nhược điểm lớn hơn hết. Đó là... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Phân tích sau đê, hehe. Có 1 bác đặt hàng e con này với giá 800k như giá e đã rao rồi, nhưng e ko bán. E sẽ tặng lại cho bác nào ở xì gòn cho bác nào trả lời đúng nhược điểm này với điều kiện cho e tham quan xưởng ăn cắp nghề với!!! Thời hạn tới hết thứ 3 nha các bác. Hehe. Tặng và chính e đem qua luôn ợ.

Nhược điểm này e cũng có cách giải quyết luôn. Hehe

----------


## ktshung

Em đoán mò nhược điểm bác nói đây là làm thân tủ nóng lên, chắc nó ốp vào tủ và truyền nhiệt ra ngoài qua thân tủ

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác gia công càng nhiều lần gá lắp thì dung sai tích lũy càng lớn, đơn giản vậy thôi
> 
> Tương tự, luồn gió làm mát gián tiếp thì sẽ tổn hao.


Bác nói đúng hè, nhưng mà ngược lại, càng lưu thông tuần hòan thì càng tích cực, không khí càng mát, tủ điện không bị nóng, luôn ổn định nhiệt độ -> tủ điện sạch sẽ -> linh kiện bền bỉ, trâu bò, cái này mình cũng làm vài máy rồi từ cách đây khỏang 8 năm, đặc biệt máy nào cao cấp thì mình lại làm kiểu này và y như rằng nó rất trâu bò và hơn 7 năm rồi không bị chết servo, ở xưởng mình cũng có 1 máy làm kiểu này, để nhờ khách hàng chụp hình rồi show luôn mấy tủ mình đã lám.
Nó chỉ có nhược điểm là tốn tiển, gia công tủ điện cực vì phải quy họach cho nó nằm ở vị trí hợp lí, và cuối cùng là sau thời gian nó bị bám bụi kín mít ở phần tản nhiệt nằm phía bên ngòai nên phải tháo cả cục và rã ra để vệ sinh, cũng cực.

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác correct. E chưa có cơ hội xẻ thịt mấy tủ đó nhưng sau khi suy nghĩ thì e thấy ngay hiệu quả của nó.
> 
> Nhược điểm bác đưa ra đúng toàn bộ, nhưng nhược điểm đó ko nghĩa lý gì so với ưu điểm của nó. Ok hông bác.
> 
> Nó có 1 nhược điểm lớn hơn hết. Đó là.... Phân tích sau đê, hehe. Có 1 bác đặt hàng e con này với giá 800k như giá e đã rao rồi, nhưng e ko bán. E sẽ tặng lại cho bác nào ở xì gòn cho bác nào trả lời đúng nhược điểm này với điều kiện cho e tham quan xưởng ăn cắp nghề với!!! Thời hạn tới hết thứ 3 nha các bác. Hehe. Tặng và chính e đem qua luôn ợ.
> 
> Nhược điểm này e cũng có cách giải quyết luôn. Hehe


Bác chỉ mới sở hữu cái cục đó, chưa thấy nó nằm trên tủ điện thực tế ntn, bác chưa từng dùng mà bác đi đố nhược điểm của nó, đố bằng niềm tin, đố bằng suy nghĩ chủ quan à

----------


## CNCP

> Bác chỉ mới sở hữu cái cục đó, chưa thấy nó nằm trên tủ điện thực tế ntn, bác chưa từng dùng mà bác đi đố nhược điểm của nó, đố bằng niềm tin, đố bằng suy nghĩ chủ quan à ������


E nghĩ bác đã chủ quan khi nghĩ e chủ quan. Ở đây e muốn ae tranh luận để hiểu rõ vấn đề thôi.

Kêu a ks xây dựng lên làm thợ xây tường thì chưa chắc thẳng đẹp bằng a thợ. Nhưng thợ làm thì ả cứ chê xấu, bắt defect búa xua. Nó khác nhau là thế đó bác

----------


## CNCP

E chốt thời gian hết thứ ba nhé các bác. Vì có thể e ko online thường xuyên. Và bác nào đoán đúng hay sai e cũng ko đưa ra kết quả, mục đích là nhiều ý kiến để biết thêm ưu nhược điểm luôn, và mục đích khác là tránh các bác loại trừ kết quả. Hôhô. Hết ngày thì bác nào đưa ra kết quả đoán trúng trước thì hốt. Hehe

----------


## Diyodira

> E nghĩ bác đã chủ quan khi nghĩ e chủ quan. Ở đây e muốn ae tranh luận để hiểu rõ vấn đề thôi.
> 
> Kêu a ks xây dựng lên làm thợ xây tường thì chưa chắc thẳng đẹp bằng a thợ. Nhưng thợ làm thì ả cứ chê xấu, bắt defect búa xua. Nó khác nhau là thế đó bac


Nói có 2 đọan mà đã mâu thuẫn nhau rồi

Mình làm thực tế đấy, mà còn có kỹ sư điện lạnh-nhiệt-gió bảo chủ quan, chê hi hi

Còn tận mắt thấy cả trăm tủ Japan, tận tay rã hàng chục cái tản nhiệt này, ở xưởng còn vài cái to nhỏ đủ, vậy mà thấy có bác nào khẳng định ở trên là:gắn nằm xuống là chết chắc, diyodira hơi bị xốc với sự chủ quan và hoang tưởng của họ, thôi thì mình trị tâm bịnh cho họ cũng được!

----------


## CNCP

> Nói có 2 đọan mà đã mâu thuẫn nhau rồi
> 
> Mình làm thực tế đấy, mà còn có kỹ sư điện lạnh-nhiệt-gió bảo chủ quan, chê hi hi
> 
> Còn tận mắt thấy cả trăm tủ Japan, tận tay rã hàng chục cái tản nhiệt này, ở xưởng còn vài cái to nhỏ đủ, vậy mà thấy có bác nào khẳng định ở trên là:gắn nằm xuống là chết chắc, diyodira hơi bị xốc với sự chủ quan và hoang tưởng của họ, thôi thì mình trị tâm bịnh cho họ cũng được!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   bác cứ để đó. E phân tích và tích phân để bác tâm phục khẩu phục nhé. Bác phải cứng họng với em nờ. Hôhô

----------


## sonnc1990

Theo e nó chỉ là dạng chuyển nhiệt. Nếu lắp trong tủ kín thì mặt áp tủ bên ngoài phải đóng thêm dàn tản nhiệt khí hoặc nước. Còn nếu lắp bộ này áp ngoài tủ thì sẽ phải vệ sinh thường xuyên.

----------


## Tuấn

> Đó, đây là ruột của nó. Và có cái đường spline là e vẽ hướng gió đi. Cái nào bác nào gắn ngược thì thua liền, gắn phải đúng chiều nhá.
> 
> Đính kèm 62319


Nhòm nhòm thì có vẻ phải khoét 1 lỗ vừa cho cái lỗ tròn và lỗ dài rùi lắp cái cục này vào là xong ạ ?  Cái quạt trong tủ gia nhiệt vào tấm ở giữa có chất lỏng chi đó. Cái quạt còn lại lấy nhiệt ở tấm đó đủn ra ngoài thui ợ

----------


## Diyodira

> Nhòm nhòm thì có vẻ phải khoét 1 lỗ vừa cho cái lỗ tròn và lỗ dài rùi lắp cái cục này vào là xong ạ ?  Cái quạt trong tủ gia nhiệt vào tấm ở giữa có chất lỏng chi đó. Cái quạt còn lại lấy nhiệt ở tấm đó đủn ra ngoài thui ợ


đơn giản, xúc tích và chính xác, nó chỉ vậy thôi hà, mà sao bác chủ làm quá  : ))

----------


## Tuấn

Cái này dùng cho mấy nơi nhiều bụi kim loại là chuẩn ạ. Tủ điện của em mấy lần thấy bụi vào nổ tạch tạch rùi mà may  tắt đi bật lai vẫn chạy tốt

----------


## Diyodira

[QUOTE=Tuấn;148615]Cái này dùng cho mấy nơi nhiều bụi kim loại là chuẩn ạ. Tủ điện của em mấy lần thấy bụi vào nổ tạch tạch rùi mà may  tắt đi bật lai vẫn chạy tôt[/QUƠTE]

Sức đề kháng của nó mạnh vậy cụ nên để nguyên : )

Bác nào tâm huyết với con máy của mình, coi nó như cục cưng thì nên làm tủ điện theo cách làm mát với tấm tản nhiệt này, sạch sẽ, nhiệt độ trong tủ được duy trì ổn định gần như nhiệt độ môi trường
Thôi trả lại topic cho chủ bán hàng

----------


## CNCP

:Big Grin:  em thấy nhiều bác chém xung quanh. Có vẻ là ko cần e phải đợi tới hết thứ 3 dòi. Và e sẽ ra câu trả lời luôn hen. E chưa bàn cãi vụ mấy bác đang chém e đâu. Để mai e rãnh làm 1 bài chém lại nờ. Coi tâm phục khẩu phục ko.  :Cool:

----------


## kzam

Hix!! Cả ngày nay ko thấy buôn bán gì, mỗi cái topic này xôm mà chuyện gì đâu ko à!! -.,~

----------


## ktshung

> Đó, đây là ruột của nó. Và có cái đường spline là e vẽ hướng gió đi. Cái nào bác nào gắn ngược thì thua liền, gắn phải đúng chiều nhá.
> 
> Đính kèm 62319


hai cái đường đối lưu mà bác chủ vẽ ở đây là 1 đường quay vào trong tủ một đường ra bên ngoài hay cả 2 đều nằm trong tủ ạ?

----------


## CNCP

> Hix!! Cả ngày nay ko thấy buôn bán gì, mỗi cái topic này xôm mà chuyện gì đâu ko à!! -.,~



Cũng vui mà bác. Ae rút kn thêm thui.




> hai cái đường đối lưu mà bác chủ vẽ ở đây là 1 đường quay vào trong tủ một đường ra bên ngoài hay cả 2 đều nằm trong tủ ạ?


Lúc đầu e nhận định sai. E nói ko phải khoét vỏ tủ. Sau e có đính chính lại dòi. Là phải khoét. Còn khoét ntn e chưa bàn, vì e chưa viết bài kia ra cho các bác chém. Lòi ra e hố sao??? Kaka. Sao bác ko tính phương án là 2 đường ra ngoài luôn. Haha. Rối não rồi.

Các bác cứ bình tĩnh, cục này dễ làm mình điên lắm á. Haha. E thấy bác Hùng rối rồi đó. Kaka

----------


## ktshung

> Cũng vui mà bác. Ae rút kn thêm thui.
> 
> 
> 
> Lúc đầu e nhận định sai. E nói ko phải khoét vỏ tủ. Sau e có đính chính lại dòi. Là phải khoét. Còn khoét ntn e chưa bàn, vì e chưa viết bài kia ra cho các bác chém. Lòi ra e hố sao??? Kaka. Sao bác ko tính phương án là 2 đường ra ngoài luôn. Haha. Rối não rồi.
> 
> Các bác cứ bình tĩnh, cục này dễ làm mình điên lắm á. Haha. E thấy bác Hùng rối rồi đó. Kaka


Heheheh, các này là cái quạt, gắn như cái quạt chứ có gì đâu,  chả qua nó cách ly để khỏi bụi vào tủ, thay vì cái quạt kia nó thổi thằng ra ngoài thì thằng này thổi vào cái tản nhiệt rồi đưa nhiệt ra thằng kia thổi đi. Em thấy chả có gì ghê gớm mà bác làm quá nên bà con tranh luận thôi, hehehe

----------


## CNCP

E đã viết bài. Mời bác qua chém tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## CNCP

#20. Van chân không

Tạo chân không bằng khí nén. Áp chân không tối đa -92kpa ~ -690mmHg.

Giá 150k/1c

----------


## doanthienthinh

em 2 cái van chân không ạ,(0907515569).mai e liên hệ

----------

